# How to reinstall OS9 on Graphite iMac DV SE 400?



## 3DMonkey (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello All

I have an iMac DV Special Edition 400Mhz PowerPC G3 (Graphite) with upgraded 640MB RAM from 2000. It shipped with OS9. I later installed OSX (10.2.8) around 2003 etc.

I had both OS9 and OSX all running perfectly. However, because my HD became full over the years with various software packages and versions affecting performance, I erased the entire HD and formatted it (Extended/HFS+ with OS9 drivers) to do a clean install of both OS9 and OSX. (Now before the criticism starts flooding in, yes, I know now that this was stupid and wreckless.) 

Now I can only install OSX. The iMac does not recognise the original (orange cds)software restore or install discs that came with the machine. I even have the OS9.2 update disc (orange '9' on white cd) and the iMac does not recognise that either. I have repeatedly erased and formatted the HD to install OS9 in various ways but so far no luck.

Now before some of you start saying I should invest in new equipment, this is not my only mac, I also have a 2010 Macbook Pro. But I need to install OS9 on my iMac as well because I have some software packages that only run on OS9 eg SoundEdit 16.  

So, is there a way to restore the original iMac software or set the machine back to factory default? You would think Apple would have covered this situation with a simple straight forward way to fix this. And I'm not the only one facing this problem as can be seen from postings on various forums. I am not familiar with Xtools or whatever it is called but I read somewhere there are 'packages' that restore the original factory settings.  I also have the OSX Developer Tools cd that came with OSX. Is there any way I can use this perhaps to install OS9? Or is there is another way to install OS9? 

Please help me.  Any and all advice appreciated. 
Thank you.


----------



## oldmanmac (Jan 19, 2012)

A quick fix might be to find an external firewire drive and see if you can install to that.


----------



## 3DMonkey (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks. I will have to purchase one for this purpose.


----------



## fryke (Jan 21, 2012)

If you can't boot from the system 9 CD, that won't fix the problem.


----------



## 3DMonkey (Jan 24, 2012)

What can I do then?
Please don't tell me this is not fixable.
I love this machine and to have it back the way it was with dual boot up capabilities will keep it even more extra special for me, especially all these years later.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 24, 2012)

You said in your first post that the OS 9 installer CDs are 'not recognized'
What do you mean by that? 
Do you mean that the disks don't even mount?
Or, that the CD is simply ejected after you insert it?
Try this, then come back with the response:
Insert your OS 9 installer CD, then shut your iMac off (don't wait for the disk to mount, just do a shutdown with the CD in the drive)
Then, start again while holding the C key.
Does your iMac boot to that installer CD?

If it does boot to your OS 9 installer, then you still may not be able to install OS 9 directly - to a Mac that already has OS X installed. I have seen this happen quite a few times.
You CAN then install OS 9 to an external hard drive.
When that install is complete, you can do a simple file copy of the OS 9 System Folder to your iMac's internal hard drive, if you really want to have OS 9 on the internal hard drive.


----------



## 3DMonkey (Jan 24, 2012)

DeltaMac

When I start up pressing down 'c' with the OS9 cd inserted, it ejects after a few seconds.
It also displays a gray screen with a 'no' icon.

But in OSX, the cd mounts on the desktop so the files can be seen.


----------



## dodge2461 (Jan 29, 2012)

3DMonkey said:


> DeltaMac
> 
> When I start up pressing down 'c' with the OS9 cd inserted, it ejects after a few seconds.
> It also displays a gray screen with a 'no' icon.
> ...



Have you tried setting the Mac OS 9 disc as the startup disc? Here's how you do it:
Go to system settings
Click on startup disc( On OS X 10.1 it at the top in the bar, but i'm not sure for anything after that)
Make sure the disc is inserted
If it's bootable, it will show up next to the OS file(s)
Click on it
Then the little notification will come up and ask if you want to restart.
Click yes

you won't have to hold down C, the Computer will try to boot from the CD
I hope it works.


----------



## 3DMonkey (Jan 29, 2012)

Done it before already and it still doesn't work. Thanks anyway.


----------



## dodge2461 (Jan 29, 2012)

3DMonkey said:


> Done it before already and it still doesn't work. Thanks anyway.


I was out, an it came to me: is that a retail CD of mac OS 9? the way:
If it's grey and says the name of the computer(iBook, PowerBook, iMac,etc) it was meant for that kind of computer.
If it has an orange 9 on it, it's a retail version
 It's possible that the grey CDs say iMac, but mean a different revision.
I hope this helps


----------



## dodge2461 (Jan 31, 2012)

3DMonkey said:


> Done it before already and it still doesn't work. Thanks anyway.



ALSO, I found another solution! 
Go into open firmware mode. 
Type in cd boot:,\\tbxi
hit return
NOTE: this will only work if the iMac already has an OS on it! if it does not, you will need to get a external Drive[ it would be better to get a firewire drive,but USBs are cheaper but will be slower( if you want to install mac OS X tiger)]


----------



## 3DMonkey (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks Dodge

I have the original cds that came with the iMac - and the retail 9.1 for when I upgraded to OSX.

I did the open firmware thing already too, it just displays the no icon against a gray screen.


----------



## dodge2461 (Feb 3, 2012)

I read that after a while, The Slot-Loading drives wind down after years of use( mine was used for a year and then went to SF, then back here, then in mt attic). Go to walmart and buy an external USB drive. This is the quick solution, or you can 200 bucks to get a FireWire external disk drive(I wouldn't invest that much in my iMac G3, since it's hanging by a thread in usability). USB disc drives usually cost about $20 bucks, but with the big floods happening, expect to pay $50. Hope you can get the old thing running!


----------



## dodge2461 (Feb 5, 2012)

3DMonkey said:


> Thanks Dodge
> 
> I have the original cds that came with the iMac - and the retail 9.1 for when I upgraded to OSX.
> 
> I did the open firmware thing already too, it just displays the no icon against a gray screen.



I've got it! Did you install Mac OS 9 Drivers while installing OS X? Here's how you do it:
1.Turn on your iMac
2. Insert your Mac OS X CD(10.2 and up) and hold down C
3.The installer will open. Choose your language and click continue. 
4. When you get to the welcome screen, go up to the installer button in the menu bar at the top of the screen, and click disk utilties.
5. Click on your drive, and click partition.
6. Configure your about-to-be formatted drive to your liking(How many partitions,Name,etc.).
7. When you look at the partition button, you'll see an unchecked check that says install Mac OS 9 Drivers. Check that. 
8. Click Partition.
9. Finish the installation. You need to finish installation to install the Mac OS 9 drivers.

Hope this helps!


----------



## 3DMonkey (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi Dodge

I did that (the drivers) before too. But here's some good news. I've been able to see the OS9 CD icon on the screen after booting up with alt held down when I attach an external CD drive via USB. However, my mouse and keyboard are unable to control the cursor or swap between icons and the onscreen arrows. The only key that works is Enter which automatically leads to a reboot in OSX which is the only icon hightlighted on screen. So... it goes on... but I feel I am making progress albeit slowly.


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 7, 2012)

The important word here is _slow_
Although your iMac will boot to OS 9 through USB, it will be painfully slow to do it.

You can try booting to the OS 9 installer by holding the C key during boot. That should pick up the external USB CD.
The slow speed is because the old USB 1.1 bus is really slow for transferring data. It will likely take 10 or 15 minutes or more for you to get to the OS 9 desktop.


----------



## dodge2461 (Feb 8, 2012)

3DMonkey said:


> Hi Dodge
> 
> I did that (the drivers) before too. But here's some good news. I've been able to see the OS9 CD icon on the screen after booting up with alt held down when I attach an external CD drive via USB. However, my mouse and keyboard are unable to control the cursor or swap between icons and the onscreen arrows. The only key that works is Enter which automatically leads to a reboot in OSX which is the only icon hightlighted on screen. So... it goes on... but I feel I am making progress albeit slowly.



Try waiting for 15 min(Like Deltamac said, USB 1.1 is not the best transfering bus). Also, are you trying to boot from the restore discs or the retail OS 9 disc? This is vital to what we are talking about!


----------



## 3DMonkey (Feb 9, 2012)

I was using the restore disc which is for OS 9.0.4.


----------

